# Expert Opinions Requested And Appreciated



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Guys and Gals, I'm sorry to ask but we're desperate for opinions. Keeping the story brief: as you know, customer reviews are a VERY important part of online shopping. Due to lack of reviews, we have had our 'review product' option off, only collecting a few by email along the way. Recently we have raised the issue again, as we really want to offer our customers honest reviews and opinions of products, but have so few [reviews] to offer.

My request; if and when any of you have time, if you'd sail over to the shop (online) and poke around for items you have first-hand experience with and write an honest review of the item, I would be *very *grateful. We are not looking for sales pitches or comments on where you bought it, but rather the product itself. Your knowledge and opinion will help MANY customers with their future purchase(s), or lack there of.

If you create an account (not necessary) and use that account to write the review, we will find a way to show our appreciation. If you don't want to build an account, it won't be necessary.

After submitting the review it won't show up right away, so don't worry.

If nothing else, thanks for at least reading this request. I appreciate any and all of your time.

Black River Outpost

Thanks

[edited for speling]


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

ANYTHING to help a local American owned bussiness. Will do, hope I can help.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I looked at your website here is my 2 cents EVERYTHING you advertise please denote what country it is made in 
IF ITS MADE IN AMERICA SAY SO (MADE IN USA)
all others (IMPORTED) from china, india, mexico ect... or just imported. I would bet a 100.00 bill you will see a difference in sales for the better if you did this. I hate imports its why I refuse to shop at WAL MART. Let people know up front where you wares are made and you will be better off for it.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> I looked at your website here is my 2 cents EVERYTHING you advertise please denote what country it is made in
> IF ITS MADE IN AMERICA SAY SO (MADE IN USA)
> all others (IMPORTED) from china, india, mexico ect... or just imported. I would bet a 100.00 bill you will see a difference in sales for the better if you did this. I hate imports its why I refuse to shop at WAL MART. Let people know up front where you wares are made and you will be better off for it.


It's funny you say that because just today I made a 'Made in USA' category but had to leave it hidden because as I walked around the store looking at the packaging of each item, there were so many that did not say where they were made. Wise Foods, Alpine Aire, Blackhawk, Datrex, Mayday, ...

I believe you are correct and I will take your advice, but it's going to be a project having to research each item online.

Would you recommend just writing it at the bottom of the description, or an entire category dedicated to Made in USA, or both?

Thanks for the advice; consider it taken to heart.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Deebo said:


> ANYTHING to help a local American owned bussiness. Will do, hope I can help.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> I looked at your website here is my 2 cents EVERYTHING you advertise please denote what country it is made in
> IF ITS MADE IN AMERICA SAY SO (MADE IN USA)
> all others (IMPORTED) from china, india, mexico ect... or just imported. I would bet a 100.00 bill you will see a difference in sales for the better if you did this. I hate imports its why I refuse to shop at WAL MART. Let people know up front where you wares are made and you will be better off for it.


What about the Magpul magazines? They were made in Colorado, so is that "Made in the USA" or not? It could go both ways.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry, I couldn't give firsthand knowledge of any of the listed products, So I spent $100 on some of your items. I will give reviews on the items I ordered.
And, guys, free shipping over $99. I needed the things I purchased, so to be able to support an AMRICAN OWNER, feels good. 
Nice website, good prices.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> I looked at your website here is my 2 cents EVERYTHING you advertise please denote what country it is made in
> IF ITS MADE IN AMERICA SAY SO (MADE IN USA)
> all others (IMPORTED) from china, india, mexico ect... or just imported. I would bet a 100.00 bill you will see a difference in sales for the better if you did this. I hate imports its why I refuse to shop at WAL MART. Let people know up front where you wares are made and you will be better off for it.


Id have to second that motion. As a consumer that would most definitely have a profound effect on what I might choose to buy vs what I wont buy. Being made in America doesn't neccissarily make it better but in many cases it may be and in others, folks might just prefer American Made over anything else irregardless.

Will look over your site and see what I have that your selling and post a few reviews as appropriate. Just don't have the time right now this minute.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I didn't look to see where they were made, Its just that I am buying them from a local. I know it is important, I am pretty sure the tent I purchased is out of states, not sure about the other items.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Sorry, I couldn't give firsthand knowledge of any of the listed products, So I spent $100 on some of your items. I will give reviews on the items I ordered.
> And, guys, free shipping over $99. I needed the things I purchased, so to be able to support an AMRICAN OWNER, feels good.
> Nice website, good prices.


Thank you sir! I'll make sure to get that out tomorrow.
(you caught me by surprise there, but *much* appreciated)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

149.59 miles south from the NewWayToGo

You could ask the admin over here

www.migunforums.com ? Index page

about hawking your ware there. It's a rough crowd there though,mostly outcast and reject bans from MGO

I see some stuff I need to review


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

love the site, very professional looking

a suggestion, look at doing overseas sales your prices are very reasonable from what I have seen 

you run PayPal??

and shipping to Australia from the USA isn't that expensive...


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> love the site, very professional looking
> 
> a suggestion, look at doing overseas sales your prices are very reasonable from what I have seen
> 
> ...


Thank you.
We are opening sales to Canada starting in Feb. Hope to expand from there.
Paypal and Credit Card... even money order if one prefers.
As far as shipping to Australia, it would probably depend on the load. Maybe we'll look in to Australia next. Are there touchy laws? pepper spray, magazine capacity, etc


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Send me some free shit and I'll write some reviews on it. :-D


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I would Put a USA flag photo shopped into each Pic and MADE IN USA heading. I Think I can say for most if not all of us on this forum we proudly support American Retailers that sell American Made Products. I will tell you as consumer personally to me it matters where its made.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

don't send anything firearmed related to au, pepper spray, bigger no no

all other gear, (don't know about food) looks grate and legal

but firearm accessories (outside mags) I believe they are legal but others I know that have tried to import have been.having a hard time


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I looked did look at everything in your site. I did not see anything that already owned that I could write a review about I do have a Ka BAr D2 Extreme awesome knife BTW and I Have a Katadyn Vario but have not used it yet


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I would Put a USA flag photo shopped into each Pic of any item that is made in USA with a PROUDLY MADE IN USA footer for each item. I Think I can say for most if not all of us on this forum we proudly support American Retailers that sell American Made Products. I will tell you as consumer personally to me it matters where its made.


Rob Roy said:


> It's funny you say that because just today I made a 'Made in USA' category but had to leave it hidden because as I walked around the store looking at the packaging of each item, there were so many that did not say where they were made. Wise Foods, Alpine Aire, Blackhawk, Datrex, Mayday, ...
> 
> I believe you are correct and I will take your advice, but it's going to be a project having to research each item online.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks Gunner


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Rob Roy you need to get a hold of this guy 
JKL, LLC
I bought one of these and man it is the berries I bet he would like to have a dealer


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Rob Roy you need to get a hold of this guy
> JKL, LLC
> I bought one of these and man it is the berries I bet he would like to have a dealer


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I just did a review on the Magpul mags we bought from you just before Christmas. We have not tried the coffee pot yet, but I will write a review on it as soon as we try it. (It does look like it will work very well.)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I found a couple of things I own to review and added a couple of things to my wish list.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you, gentlemen.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Rob Roy said:


> Thank you, *gentlemen*.


And I know you are using that word loosely :lol:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> And I know you are using that word loosely :lol:


Ditto that!


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Helped you out on the shotshell pouches, you're at least close on all the stuff I looked at. BriteStrike CAPPS would be a good product to add if you can.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

You're busted Rob, you don't have us on your Recommended Links.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you kindly for the review. It was a good one. 

As far as the links go, you got me. I don't even know how that slipped by me. Thanks for the catch

...and for calling me out in public.  forcing me to take action...


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

No problem there Rob. That's what happens when folks don't have anything better to do after midnight!

I will say you have one of the better looking and easy to navigate sites. 

Nice Job!


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> You're busted Rob, you don't have us on your Recommended Links.


Problem solved

Recommended Links


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I am no expert, but I did get my order. I will review the things as I use them, But I can already say, that the "Colt" products we ordered seem well made. A co-worker had been "itching" for a drawleg holster, and is very happy to have it in his hands. The material seems great, the stitching looks good. Only time will tell. 
Very pleased so far. Oh, and the "handcrank flashlight". Awesome for the price, I tested it out as soon as I opened the box. Never will have to worry about batteries leaking or being dead. I will review, and I will give on to my son, for a destruction test. i will time him, becouse he can usually tear up anything in record time. 
All in all, Im very happy with the order. Thanks Rob. I will hit the website as I get products "tested".


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Rob Roy said:


> Problem solved
> 
> Recommended Links


You da man Rob!

Did a few reviews last night. If those work for ya, let me know (PM) and Ill do some more for ya.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I should have reviewed the items I got a while ago - very sorry I did not. That has now been corrected. Do you have a place on the site for company or other comments/reviews?


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

A big THANKS to everyone for helping out. You've all been a great help.



MrsInor said:


> I should have reviewed the items I got a while ago - very sorry I did not. That has now been corrected. Do you have a place on the site for company or other comments/reviews?


Thank you so much. Do not currently have a separate comment section, but I need to. If you have something to say, good or bad, I'll find a place to post it (whether it's good or bad and to what degree will determine where I put it) 

(PM here or email via contact link on site would work fine if it's not for the faint of heart).


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Just checked out your sight for the first time (my Bad) ,must say, very nice and easy to get around. No crowded aisles like Wally World. Anyway, I noticed you are carrying Magpul products. I am sitting on pins and needles waiting for the New 25 round Pmags for the 308/7.62x51 with the window to be released. If you can get them in I'll take 2 handfuls of them, say 10 if price is right, which judging by your other products I'm sure it will be. Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Rob Roy,

I haven't been to your site yet, but will the moment I finish this posting. My issue with online places is that you have to create an account and sometimes only order online with a credit card or debit card.

If a person is off grid, this is a problem. You need to be able to take phone orders or orders by U.S. Snail Mail accepting money orders. If you already do, no problem. At least other entrepreneurs or those starting may want to consider that.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

The Resister said:


> Rob Roy,
> 
> I haven't been to your site yet, but will the moment I finish this posting. My issue with online places is that you have to create an account and sometimes only order online with a credit card or debit card.
> 
> If a person is off grid, this is a problem. You need to be able to take phone orders or orders by U.S. Snail Mail accepting money orders. If you already do, no problem. At least other entrepreneurs or those starting may want to consider that.


Thank you for the feedback. We do accept money orders and do not require creating an account to order. Looking out for the shadows ; )



Reptilicus said:


> Just checked out your sight for the first time (my Bad) ,must say, very nice and easy to get around. No crowded aisles like Wally World. Anyway, I noticed you are carrying Magpul products. I am sitting on pins and needles waiting for the New 25 round Pmags for the 308/7.62x51 with the window to be released. If you can get them in I'll take 2 handfuls of them, say 10 if price is right, which judging by your other products I'm sure it will be. Just thought I'd mention it.


Thank you sir. I will do my best to land some of those pmags for you.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Created an account, loaded up the box and will get some items as soon as I can. Nice site and your prices are pretty good Rob.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you, sir


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

One word:

MULTICAM! All my gear is Multicam...so no MC, no Smokin!


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> One word:
> 
> MULTICAM! All my gear is Multicam...so no MC, no Smokin!


roger that


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

I know bandwidth is an issue but maybe offer short tutorial videos on various aspects if someone doesnt know how to use it they wont buy it. You could also do a video on various selection points concerning your items what to look for etc highlighting your gear. You could also "prepackage" kits and prepare lists of content so people could buy individually or as a set. This would alleviate some peoples fear of will it fit or not.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Great ideas. Thank you


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

I just ordered, thought if the order was over 99 bucks you got free shipping? Order number BRO-1083


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Just visited your site and I LIKE it ! Easy to get around, nice layout and reasonable competitive pricing on just the things I have looked at  I only wish I would have seen this earlier !
Good Job...I will help out when possible and also support your site . I have already emailed my friends .


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

TxBorderCop said:


> I just ordered, thought if the order was over 99 bucks you got free shipping? Order number BRO-1083


Thank you so much for your order. I have emailed you in reference to the shipping promotion.



Cheesewiz said:


> Just visited your site and I LIKE it ! Easy to get around, nice layout and reasonable competitive pricing on just the things I have looked at  I only wish I would have seen this earlier !
> Good Job...I will help out when possible and also support your site . I have already emailed my friends .


I sincerely appreciate that. Thank you.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

New Deal! I'm pretty proud of this: The Black River ESP (Essential Survival Pack)

We have bigger and better kits right around the corner, too


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Looking pretty hard at that soocher kit...


----------

